# Lift Question



## misanthrope

Would a 2" lift be an issue with a snow-way st plow? My front springs are tired so i was thinking of going up a little....idea's comments....

thanks

Stock 98 TJ


----------



## Plowlikehell

I lifted the front of my XJ with v8 ZJ springs, and gained 2 inches of lift. But it raise my carrage 2 inches, and created a problem with strait plowing. I had to lower the front end back down to get it to push snow properly again.

measure your carrage to factory specs and see how far you are off after you lift it. 2 inches on mine made a huge difference.


----------



## basher

misanthrope said:


> Would a 2" lift be an issue with a snow-way st plow? My front springs are tired so i was thinking of going up a little....idea's comments....
> 
> thanks
> 
> Stock 98 TJ


All snowplows have a maximum height requirement. Your snoway is 9.5" to the center of the lower pin holes. Exceed the max. height and the angle geometry gets out of wack. For a simple rule of thumb the a-frame should be parallel to the ground. OEM ride height replacements would be best. If you have a three hole nosepiece you could lower it to counter the lift.:waving:


----------



## muddy00

I have a 4" lift with my blizzard 680 I had to make adapter brackets. I have it for sale if you need a complete setup.


----------



## misanthrope

Thanks for the input guys...I'm in the prosses of buying some rubicon rims and tires with about 80% tread goodyear mt/r's...i think they will give me the little bit extra that i need....currently my tires are bald.


----------



## Boutallnite

I have a 2" lift and have Snoway. Never really had problems plowing.


----------



## misanthrope

just tossed on my rubi rims and tires... looks great... I might toss on the hardtop this weekend....might try to hunt down some new front springs...still not liking the sag in the front...


----------



## festerw

misanthrope said:


> just tossed on my rubi rims and tires... looks great... I might toss on the hardtop this weekend....might try to hunt down some new front springs...still not liking the sag in the front...


For about $80 you can throw on a pair of air bags up front and your sagging problems will be gone.

Airlift 1000 Bags


----------



## misanthrope

I think i have a compressor in the garage for those......do you need a air tank as well...


----------



## festerw

misanthrope said:


> I think i have a compressor in the garage for those......do you need a air tank as well...


Actually you don't need either, they come with schrader valves and air line so you can fill them up with a regular tire chuck. You can locate them in an easily accessible place for easy pressure changes. Here are some pic's of what I'm talking about.

Front









Back


----------



## misanthrope

no shyt...nice...that's sweet.


----------



## festerw

misanthrope said:


> no shyt...nice...that's sweet.


You aren't kidding my XJ rides like a cadillac.........with solid axles.


----------



## Luppy

I second the air bags. I tried Timbrens up front
and they gave a kidney pounding ride. Yanked
em off after one season and went with AirLift air bags.
No worries after that.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brunosplace

Luppy said:


> I second the air bags. I tried Timbrens up front
> and they gave a kidney pounding ride. Yanked
> em off after one season and went with AirLift air bags.
> No worries after that.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I had the airbags first, They ended up leaking all the time, replaced them with the Timbrens, no problems since. I have the Rubicon wheels and tires also on mine with no lift so when the plow was on it, I'd hit a bump in the road and the tires would hit the fender flares. Not since putting in the timbrens, holds it up nice.


----------



## misanthrope

Is the fill for the bags on the bottom of the bag?....I think it would require drilling correct?
I had tim's on my K5 ..... they were ok but was looking for other options....I think i might go with the bags...... Bruno how were the goodyear mt's in the snow....this is my first set....they have about 3/4 tread left....


----------



## Luppy

Sure enough the Timbrens kept the front end
from sagging, but the kidney pounding ride sucked.
Not as bad when installed in pickup trucks for some
reason, but in a Wrangler those suckers make the
ride way too stiff. 

I've had the airlift brand airbags on for two years without
a leak. My Jeep has a 2" lift. We mounted the
valve on my front bumper. Drill a small hole and
you're in business.


----------



## brunosplace

misanthrope said:


> Is the fill for the bags on the bottom of the bag?....I think it would require drilling correct?
> I had tim's on my K5 ..... they were ok but was looking for other options....I think i might go with the bags...... Bruno how were the goodyear mt's in the snow....this is my first set....they have about 3/4 tread left....


I had no problems with traction with them, they are just loud as h--l, I got new tires a few days ago that are less aggressive tread, but the same size, what a difference!! I can hear myself think when I am driving around!!


----------



## brunosplace

Luppy said:


> Sure enough the Timbrens kept the front end
> from sagging, but the kidney pounding ride sucked.
> Not as bad when installed in pickup trucks for some
> reason, but in a Wrangler those suckers make the
> ride way too stiff.
> 
> I've had the airlift brand airbags on for two years without
> a leak. My Jeep has a 2" lift. We mounted the
> valve on my front bumper. Drill a small hole and
> you're in business.


I hid the valve under the hood on a bracket I made so it wasn't seen or damaged.


----------



## theplowmeister

I use gabliel air shocks up front. pump them up for plowing let the air out for street use.
In my YJ for the front air shocks, I used the same shock as the rear air shocks in a 1985 thunderberd. Easier to install than bags and not as hard riding. 

The plowmeister


----------



## theplowmeister

This is a test


----------



## doppler

What is the modle of the shocks you used on the front end?


----------



## theplowmeister

I dont remember the model, find air shoks for the rear of a 1985 ford thunderbird and they bolt into the front of the Wrangler!!


----------



## misanthrope

*Res a dead thread....*

Just ordered the air lift bags for the Jeep......expect no snow in the the north east now.....
:realmad:
And just had the interior Linex'd...... heatwave city!!!


----------



## CJPlow

Be careful of the air bags the clamps they give you Blow. I broke 2 of them installing, its a very tight space and the clamps dont open up enough to get them between the springs. I also did a 2" skyjacker budget boost as well. Turned out nice I was able to fit 32" tires no problem. I can get you a price if you are interested.


----------



## Ksplayland

theplowmeister;323213 said:


> I use gabliel air shocks up front. pump them up for plowing let the air out for street use.
> In my YJ for the front air shocks, I used the same shock as the rear air shocks in a 1985 thunderberd. Easier to install than bags and not as hard riding.
> 
> The plowmeister


Hello Plowmeister. Why the 1985 Thunderbird shocks?


----------



## basher

Ksplayland;466307 said:


> Hello Plowmeister. Why the 1985 Thunderbird shocks?


Because they fit and you cann't find a listing for a set for a jeep annymore.


----------



## mnormington

basher;466323 said:


> Because they fit and you cann't find a listing for a set for a jeep annymore.


do they fit a tj as well?


----------



## Ksplayland

Thanks Basher!


----------



## theplowmeister

If the TJ and the YJ take the same F shock then they will fit. I do not know what shocks ither take.


----------



## Lucky1

theplowmeister;467653 said:


> If the TJ and the YJ take the same F shock then they will fit. I do not know what shocks ither take.


What is the purpose of the ford t-bird shock? Is it to eliminate the dip when picking up the plow or heavier shock for handling? I would like to eliminate the dipping on a 06 unlimited wrangler with a Blizzard plow.


----------



## theplowmeister

The air shocks support about #1000 when pumped up to 200 PSI so yes it help prevent front end sag.


----------



## tjthorson

CJPlow;432264 said:


> Be careful of the air bags the clamps they give you Blow. I broke 2 of them installing, its a very tight space and the clamps dont open up enough to get them between the springs. I also did a 2" skyjacker budget boost as well. Turned out nice I was able to fit 32" tires no problem. I can get you a price if you are interested.


I am running 32x11.50 Kumho MTs which are killer in the snow - I do most of my driveway plowing in 2wd now, with no ballast. And I ma pushing a "too-big" 7'6" Sno-way MT plow.

I have airbags up front, and I setup the bumpstops such that the airbags arent even used until i lift the plow, so the stock ride is not affected.


----------

